# Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?



## Trollwut (27. Juni 2016)

Kritik und Fragen wie immer erwünscht!

Vor rund 5 Jahren beschäftigte ich mich zum ersten Mal intensiver mit dem Feedern an sich. So hatte ich zuvor zwar immer mal wieder die Feeder genutzt, um beim Jugendangeln zumindest irgendwas zu fangen, ein System steckte aber noch nicht dahinter. Das verfeinerte sich erst mit der Zeit und ausgelernt habe ich auch bis heute noch lange nicht!

Was aber das Methodfeedern betrifft, so bin ich mit rund 2-3 jähriger Erfahrung für meine Begriffe noch ein Neuling.
Ich warf damals häufiger eine Karpfenrute aus, und feederte mit meiner zweiten Rute "normal". Das macht zwar Spaß und ist meistens sehr kurzweilig, fordert allerdings immer die volle Aufmerksamkeit.
Ich suchte nach einer Möglichkeit die Feederrute zu nutzen, ohne sie dauerhaft im Auge haben zu müssen.
Der Trend des Methodfeederns war aus dem Heimatland des Specimenhuntings, Großbritannien, gerade voll am rüberschwappen. Dennoch ist diese Methode mitunter bei uns immer noch recht unbekannt.

Auch mir erschloss sich das System nicht direkt auf Anhieb. Durch mehrere Unterhaltungen mit reinen friedfischangelnden Kollegen kam ich aber dann doch auf den richtigen Trichter.

_





Statt dem Blei kommt ein Futterkorb zum Einsatz, in den das Vorfach eingeclippt wird - Nachdem sich der Fisch gehakt hat läuft dieser sauber frei auf der Schnur.​_
Im Grunde funktioniert das Methodfeedersystem genau wie das Karpfenangeln mit (Semi)festblei.
Der Futterkorb fungiert als Bleigewicht, an dem sich der Fisch hakt. Das Vorfach ist exakt wie das "normale" Karpfenvorfach aufgebaut, sofern man mit Boilies bzw. Miniboilies angelt. Lediglich die Länge des Vorfachs ist stark reduziert.
Ich fische am liebsten sehr harte Miniboilies, da fast alle anderen Köder binnen kürzester Zeit von den zahlreich vorhandenen Grundeln zerlegt werden - ein weiterer Vorteil des Methodsystems. Es werden weitaus weniger Grundeln gehakt, als es beim normalen Feedern der Fall wäre.

Mein Vorfach binde ich in der Regel selbst, da ich den gekauften, fertigen Vorfächern kein vertrauen schenke. Zu oft habe ich damit bereits gute Fische verloren, denen ich teilweise heute noch nachtrauere 
Als Vorfachschnur verwende ich ein 22-24er Flurocarbon, Berkley Trilene. 50m hiervon reichen mir bereits seit Anfang meiner Methodkarriere, allerdings wird die Spule langsam leer.
Warum Fluoro? Erstens ist es für die Fische schlecht sichtbar, und zweitens, der viel wichtigere Aspekt: Es ist sehr abriebbeständig. Häufig ist beim Methodfeedern Fußball angesagt. Kleinfische und Grundeln sammeln den Köder auf, haken sich nicht, schleudern ihn über den Boden, zerren an ihm, stupsen ihn an. Dass das bei einem steinigen Untergrund keinesfalls gut für das Vorfach ist sollte einleuchtend sein.

Zuerst binde ich mir eine kleine Schlaufe, die ein wenig größer als der Durchmesser des Boilies ist, den ich fischen möchte. Anschließend ziehe ich den Boilie direkt auf die Schlaufe und bringe den Stopper ebenfalls an. Ich verwende am liebsten dieses Modell, da es sich in den Boilie ziehen lässt, bombensicher auch bei viel Kleinfischgenuckel hält und oft auch noch am Ende eines Drills im Haar hängt - also wiederverwendbar ist.

Als Köder könnt ihr theoretisch alles verwenden. Fische sind neugierig und testen fast alles mit dem Mund. Das extrem kurze Vorfach hakt sofort sicher. Wegen kleinerer Weißfische und Grundeln ist es aber sinnvoll auf harte Köder zurückzugreifen, also beispielsweise Hartmais, Miniboilies, Pellets aber auch Karottenstücke, Knoblauchstücke, Gummibärchen und sogar bunte Plastikkugel fangen. Man muss nur darauf achten, dass der Haken-Köder-Abstand nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein ist

_






Der Haktest. Wenn ihr sauber gebunden habt wird sich der Haken bei Zug immer so drehen, dass er den Finger fasst.​_


Sitzt mein Boilie auf dem Haar fädle ich vom offenen Ende her den Haken auf. Die Spitze nach oben. Theoretisch ist das Modell irrelevant, ihr könnt aber wie beim Karpfenangeln verschiedenste Schränkungen, Öhrwinkel, Größen und Ähnliches erwerben. Ich nutze besonders gerne die Drennan Speciman Plus Haken in Größe 10-12. Diese Haken sind dickdrahtig, besonders scharf und von hervorragender Qualität. Natürlich kann man günstigere Haken fischen, es wäre aber sehr ärgerlich einen guten Karpfen nur wegen dem Sparen am falschen Ende zu verlieren. Davon abgesehen bleiben die Drennan auch nach vielen gefangenen Fischen scharf, sodass man im Schnitt runtergerechnet pro gefangenem Fisch mehr spart, als wenn man günstigere Haken kauft, die man häufiger wechseln muss.  Anschließend stelle ich den richtigen Abstand zwischen Boilie und Haken mit ein wenig Feingefühl ein, bei einem 10mm Boilie sind das rund 0,5cm, umwickle nun den Hakenschenkel sauber mit dem noch offenen Ende des Vorfachs und führe dieses erneut von hinten nach vorne durchs Öhr.
Spätestens jetzt wird euch auffallen, dass durch das steife Fluorocarbon der Haken sehr aggressiv steht. Um diesen Winkel ein wenig zu entschärfen ziehe ich ein Stück Schrumpf- oder Gummischlauch über das Hakenöhr bis auf die Wicklung. Der Haken steht jetzt im perfekten Winkel von der Schnur ab. Beim "Hakversuch" mit dem gestreckten Finger wird sich der Haken immer perfekt eindrehen. Probiert es aus!


_




Fast fertig!​_

Nun kommt lediglich noch eine Schlaufe ins obere Ende des Vorfachs, fertig ist der wichtigste Teil.

Das mag zwar aufwendig sein, aber ihr habt ein Vorfach, auf das ihr euch 100%-prozentig verlassen könnt, ihr spart Geld im Vergleich zu fertigen Vorfächern und ihr könnt diese beim Angeln binden, wenn ihr Zeit und Lust dazu habt.

Früher verwendete ich die schwarzen Methodkörbe von Browning, diese sind aber, mit Verlaub, ******* verarbeitet. Das Schnurführungsröhrchen ist schlecht geklebt, rutscht nach wenigen Würfen aus dem Korb, eure Schnur kratzt über das Blei, und der Korb mitunter auf den Haken.
Auch hier bin ich wieder bei Drennan fündig geworden. Ich nutze die Flat Feeder-Modelle in entsprechenden Gewichten. Anfangs schreckte mich zwar der extrem hohe Preis ab - allerdings auch hier wieder: Im Normfall verliere ich keine oder wenn nur sehr, sehr wenige Körbe. Der Qualitätsunterscheid rechtfertigt also den Preis. Auch ist das Zwei-Schlaufen-System so einfach wie genial.

_




Köder in die Mould, Futter drauf, Korb reinpressen, fertig!​_
Die dazu passende Futtermould muss man separat kaufen, sie ist aber nicht unbedingt notwendig. Sofern man sie hat ist es allerdings ein praktisches kleines Gerät. Der Köder wird in die Vertiefung gelegt, ein wenig Futter darüber gestreut, der Korb darauf gelegt und mit ein wenig Krafteinsatz festgepresst. Entfernt man dann die Mould hat man ein perfekt aerodynamisch geformtes Futterhäufchen, auf dem oben der Boilie aufsitzt.
Dafür  muss das Futter allerdings exakt die richtige Feuchte haben.

Ich verwende das Methodsystem am liebsten, wenn ich zuvor auf einer Stelle schon eine gewisse Zeit normal gefeedert habe. Häufig ist dann viel Fisch am Platz, und ich komme in Stress. Um das zu vermeiden montiere ich dann auf das Methodsystem um, und werfe wieder auf meinen Spot. Der Köder liegt dort dann direkt auf dem Korb auf, umgeben von einem kleinen Häufchen Futter. Neugierige Fische wühlen in diesem und nehmen den Boilie und Haken auf. Durch das extrem kurze Vorfach haken sie sich sofort selbst. Auch sehr leichte Körbe mit 20g reichen vollkommen aus, um den kleinen Haken sicher zu setzen. Zu größeren Körben greife ich nur, wenn die Strömung oder der Wind das von mir fordert.

_




Fast jeder Fisch lässt sich mit Boilies fangen. Warum sollte man sich kapitale Weißfische durch die Verwendung fußballgroßer Murmeln ausschließen?​_
Kleine Fische wie Grundeln oder Rotaugen versuchen zwar den Köder aufzunehmen, bekommen ihn aber nicht ins Maul, haken sich deswegen auch nicht, aber werfen den Boilie unter Wasser hin- und her. Es ist also im Gegensatz zum normalen Feedern nicht sinnvoll jeden Zupfer anzuschlagen. Im Idealfall spant man seine Rute leicht und stellt die Bremse oder den Freilauf der Rolle straff, aber nicht hart ein.
Hakt sich nun ein größerer Fisch, wie z.b. ein Karpfen, so könnt ihr das über das Ablaufen der Bremse hervorragend erkennen. Selbst große Brassen schaffen es häufig nicht die Bremse zum anspringen zu bekommen - in deren Fall macht die Rute aber einen eindeutigen Scheibenwischer.
In den meisten Fällen ist ein Anschlag nicht mehr nötig, es reicht die Rute in die Hand zu nehmen und mit dem Drill zu beginnen.

Ihr könnt das Methodfeedersystem selbstverständlich auch an anderen Ruten als an einer Feederrute fischen - letztere bietet sich aber an, weil man über die sensible Spitze genau mitbekommt, was am Korb passiert. Ist viel Fisch am Platz hat die Rutenspitze quasi Dauerbewegung. Tut sich dann plötzlich gar nichts mehr ist häufig ein größerer Fisch am Platz und hoffentlich auch bald am Haken.

Ihr könnt mit dem Methodsystem also Kleinfisch fasst komplett aussortieren und gezielt auf die kapitalen Weißfische angeln. Seien es große Brassen, Schleien, kapitale Rotaugen oder starke Barben - und selbst Karpfen mit über 30 Pfund lassen die Miniköder nicht liegen.

_





Kleiner Köder, großer Fisch. Grandioser Drill auf der Mediumfeeder_​
Wenn ihr also gern auf eine breite Fischpalette angelt, euch aber der Aufwand und die nötige Aufmerksamkeit des normalen Feederns abschrecken, dann probiert doch mal das Methodfeeder-system aus - mittlerweile eine meiner liebsten Angelarten!


----------



## Andal (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

#6#6|good:#6#6


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Bei den tollen Berichten über das Friedfischangeln von dir und auch von Andal kommt richtig Lust zum selbst versuchen auf.

Geplante Spinnruten-Käufe werden gerade überdacht.


----------



## matscher83 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Auch von mir Daumen hoch für den tollen Bericht #6Spiel auch mit dem Gedanken mir das Methodfeedern anzunehmen. ...welche Gewichtsklasse von Ruten nimmst du zum Methodfeedern? ?? Da ja so wie du sagst an ner normalen karpfenrute wenig bzw gar nichts zusehen ist...außer natürlich wenn der Karpfen abgeht :q kaufst du dir das feederfutter oder mischt du dir das selbst an?hoffe diese Fragen sind okay oder soll das lieber über PN gehen? 

Mfg matscher


----------



## mittellandchannel (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Also Feedern macht mir auch richtig Spaß und es ist auch für Anfänger geeignet, da der Erfolg schnell kommt.

Die Method Feeder Technik habe ich auch noch nicht ausprobiert, werde mir die Utensilien aber mal auf die Wunschliste setzen.

Im Prinzip angelt man gezielt so auf große Fische, habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Auf den Haken kommt kein Köder, nur die dadrunter der Boilie?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Super Artikel!

Im Prinzip ist Method Feedern in meinen Augen selektives Feedern auf größere Fische mit einer Festbleimontage. Ich mache das im Fluss gelegentlich mit recht weich ausfallenden 3lbs-Karpfenruten, indem ich Futter um das Festblei herum knete. Als Köder kommen 14mm-Pellets zum Einsatz. Dieser einfache Aufbau geht natürlich nur, wenn man die Montage lediglich einige Meter rauswerfen will. Bei weiteren Entfernungen greifen die Vorteile des Method-Feeder-Bleis.

Und wie Trollwut schon schreibt springt entweder irgendwann der Freilauf (bzw. die nicht zu hart eingestellte Bremse) an oder die Spitze zeigt deutlich den gehakten Fisch (Brassen bis jenseits der 50cm ziehen tatsächlich oft keinen cm Schnur ab).

Wichtig ist halt das kurze Vorfach. Ich verwende die gleichen Vorfächer, die auch bei meinen anderen Fluchtmontagen zum Einsatz kommen (Owner Flyliner Größe 4-6; Vorfachlänge 12-15cm, Kryston Merlin).

Und wenn man eine Futterkugel einen Meter vor die eigenen Füße wirft und dort den Pellet reinlegt, macht man im Prinzip auch nichts anderes als Method Feedern


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*



matscher83 schrieb:


> Auch von mir Daumen hoch für den tollen Bericht #6Spiel auch mit dem Gedanken mir das Methodfeedern anzunehmen. ...welche Gewichtsklasse von Ruten nimmst du zum Methodfeedern? ?? Da ja so wie du sagst an ner normalen karpfenrute wenig bzw gar nichts zusehen ist...außer natürlich wenn der Karpfen abgeht :q kaufst du dir das feederfutter oder mischt du dir das selbst an?hoffe diese Fragen sind okay oder soll das lieber über PN gehen?
> 
> Mfg matscher



Ich fisch aktuell Ruten mit nem WG von 25-60g, ein Kollege ne 2lbs Karpfenrute.
An letzterer siehst du auch, wenn ein Fisch hängt, aber an der Feeder ist das natürlich deutlicher zu erkennen. Wurfgewicht richtet sich einfach auch nach der Größe der zu erwartenden Fische und nach deinem Korbgewicht.

Mein Futter mische ich aus verschiedenen Fertigfuttern an. Da leg ich auch gar keinen so großen Wert auf die Qualität des Futters wie ich das beim normalen Feedern tue. Meistens wird dann ein etwas hochertigeres wie z.b. Van den Eynde mit den günstigen Sensas-Großsäcken gestreckt. Wir kaufen das Zeug immer am Anfang des Jahres auf Messen in Großmengen, mischen das fertig und verschließen das Luftdicht in großen Tonnen. Spart Geld, ist dann immer fertig vorhanden und das Zeug hält sich ja auch ewig, solange es nicht feucht wird.


Ist selektives Angeln auf größere Fische, exakt. Wer z.b. in einem Gewässer mit vielen Grundeln angelt, für den ist das Methodsystem perfekt, denn die gefräßigen Biester bleiben fast nicht hängen.


----------



## mittellandchannel (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ist selektives Angeln auf größere Fische, exakt. Wer z.b. in einem Gewässer mit vielen Grundeln angelt, für den ist das Methodsystem perfekt, denn die gefräßigen Biester bleiben fast nicht hängen.


Geile Idee! Bin neulich durchgedreht als die zehnte Grundel an der Feederrute hing!!


----------



## -MW- (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Hi, dicke Fänge mit dem Method Trollwut! Sauber...#6

 Wollte mal wissen wo Du schwere Method Feeder (brauch so 60-80 g oder mehr)bekommst? Bei mir im Katalog gibt's alles nur 20-40g, und da hab ich im Main Probleme wg. Strömungsdruck... 

 Fischst Du das nur im Randbereich oder Strommitte oder nur Stillgewässer?


----------



## DirkulesMG (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Pelletbombe
http://www.classycatchers.de/pro-ar...apitale-brassen-mit-pellets-und-method-feeder


http://www.common-baits.com/PELLETS-Halibut-Co/Red-Shrimp-Halibut:::39_46.html

Gibt Fisch ohne Ende!


----------



## vermesser (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Und Method Feedern ist dermaßen effektiv auf große Friedfische, dass "Grundangeln" in meinem alten Verein beim Hegefischen untersagt wurde, da zwei Bekannte von mir und ich damit derartige Massen großer Brassen fingen, dass die "Profistipper" trotz weitaus mehr kleinerer Fische bei max. einem Viertel bis einem Drittel unserer Fanggewichte landeten. 

Kleine Anmerkung: Es geht auch mit dicken Tauwürmern, um selektiv größere Fische auszusortieren. Und man braucht keine speziellen Methodfeederkörbe. Auf dem Polenmarkt oder so gibts häufiger vorgebleite Drahtspiralenfutterkörbe...funzt genauso.

Vorfach darf bei weichen Ködern allerdings nicht zu lang sein, sonst Köder weg.

Kurz und gut, absolut geile Methode...

Und Trollwut...super Anleitung.


----------



## PAFischer (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Danke für den schönen Bericht :m

Ich benutze zum Methodfeedern an stark strömenden Gewässern auch mal extra heavy Feederruten mit 85g Method Körbe. Plus Futter gut angefeuchtet werden so schnell mal 130g daraus. 

Für mäßig fließendes Wasser habe ich 50 - 60g Feederkörbe und setze da auf meine John Wilson Ruten.

Für stehendes Gewässer habe ich Method Feederkörbe mit ca 20 - 30g und leichte, feine Feederruten mit Wurfgewichten um die 50 -60g.

Meistens nehme ich Boilies und Pellets um 8 bis 12mm, manchmal auch Hartmais mit Kunstmais. Sortiert, zumindest meistens, die scheixx Grundeln aus und Friedfische hat man auch erst ab passablen Größen dran.

Aus der Not kam ich mal an Balzer Feeder Master Futter in Scopex, aus der Not wurde nun die Regel. Fängt bei uns recht gut. Ich mische gern noch etwas Maismehl, gemixte Maispampe und flüssiges Butter-Vanille Aroma dazu. Zumindest Barben und Brassen stehen drauf. Karpfen sind in dem Gewässer kaum, aber zumindest Satzkarpfen lassen sich auch hin und wieder an den Haken locken.


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Zu den Ruten. 

Hier verwende ich lediglich für die kleinen MF, so bis etwa 30 gr. eine Rute mit Zitterspitze. Entweder eine Drennan Puddle Chucker MF in 330 cm, oder wenn Büsche eine kürzere Rute fordern, eine 9 ft. Swingtip mit einer entsprechenden Einschraubspitze.

Mittlere MF, bis 60 gr. fische ich dann mit einer 1.75 lbs Karpfenrute und die ganz schweren MF (von Avid) kommen dann per 2.75 lbs., oder gleich 3.00 lbs. Ruten ins Wasser.

Die feinen Zitterspitzen zur Bissanzeige sind meiner Meinung auch gar nicht nötig, denn entweder beißt es und dann an jeder Rute sichtbar, oder eben gar nicht, was beim MF durchaus auch mal vorkommen kann.

Zum Futter.

Das muss nicht wirklich aus einer Tüte stammen, auf der "MF Spezial" steht. Ganz gewöhnliches Feederfutter tut es genau so. Eventuell fehlende Bindung kann man per Feuchtegrad, oder die Zugabe von Paniermehl, oder PV1 selbst genau einstellen.

Viel wichtiger erscheint mir beim MF der Haken, die Hakenform. Da ich hier ausschließlich mit monofilen Vorfächern fische, lege ich wert auf einen Haken mit kurzem Schenkel, geradem Öhr und einem weiten Bogen. Eine leicht eingedrehte Spitze ist dabei auch nicht schlecht. MS Range bietet solche Haken zu einem guten Preis an.

Aber das für mich wichtigste zum Schluss. Bei einem Biss *nicht anschlagen*, so wie man es beim konventionellen Feedern gewohnt ist. Einfach nur die Rute aufnehmen und mit einem ganz sanften Zug gegen den Biss, die Zugrichtung des Fisches arbeiten. So zieht es den Haken perfekt und sicher ins Fischmaul, wo er ja eh schon etwas angehakt sitzt. Ein saftige Anhieb führt da viel zu oft zu Verlusten und Aushakern.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*



Andal schrieb:


> Die feinen Zitterspitzen zur Bissanzeige sind meiner Meinung auch gar nicht nötig, denn entweder beißt es und dann an jeder Rute sichtbar, oder eben gar nicht, was beim MF durchaus auch mal vorkommen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> Aber das für mich wichtigste zum Schluss. Bei einem Biss *nicht anschlagen*, so wie man es beim konventionellen Feedern gewohnt ist.




Die feinen Spitzen dienen mir auch nur als Indikator, was am Platz los ist. Ist Fisch am Korb, dann wackelts und schlackerts, dass es eine wahre Freude ist. Bei dicken spitzen verpasst man das unter Umständen.

Dem Anschlagspunkt kann ich voll zustimmen - außer:
Gerade große rotaugen haken sich oft auch nicht einwandfrei. Mit ein wenig Übung lässt sich bei einer feinen Spitze sicher erkennen, ob ein Fisch eindeutig hängt, Kleinfisch am Korb spielt oder ob eben ein Fisch den Köder genommen, sich aber noch nicht ordentlich gehakt hat. In letzterem Fall setze ich einen kurzen, knackigen Anhieb aus dem Handgelenk. So in etwa wie wenn man einer Frau einen Klaps auf den Hintern gibt. Dann hängt der Fisch auch in aller regel


----------



## PAFischer (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Habe die Feederspitzen auch nur um zu sehen was am Platz los ist. Wäre ärgerlich die Ruten zum Nachfüttern rauszuholen wenn gerade Action am Platz ist.

Ansonsten habe ich die ähnlich wie beim Karpfenangeln aufgebaut. Freilauf auf, aber die Rute so, dass die Schnur einen ganz leichten Winkel bildet, so sieht man Zupfer, aber der Fisch kann abziehen ohne in die Rute zu schwimmen.


----------



## mittellandchannel (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Die feinen Spitzen dienen mir auch nur als Indikator, was am Platz los ist. Ist Fisch am Korb, dann wackelts und schlackerts, dass es eine wahre Freude ist. Bei dicken spitzen verpasst man das unter Umständen.
> 
> Dem Anschlagspunkt kann ich voll zustimmen - außer:
> Gerade große rotaugen haken sich oft auch nicht einwandfrei. Mit ein wenig Übung lässt sich bei einer feinen Spitze sicher erkennen, ob ein Fisch eindeutig hängt, Kleinfisch am Korb spielt oder ob eben ein Fisch den Köder genommen, sich aber noch nicht ordentlich gehakt hat. In letzterem Fall setze ich einen kurzen, knackigen Anhieb aus dem Handgelenk. So in etwa wie wenn man einer Frau einen Klaps auf den Hintern gibt. Dann hängt der Fisch auch in aller regel


Meine Daiwa Black Widow Feeder hat nur 2 Spitzen dabei. Ist die eine denn fein genug das zuerkennen?


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Meine Daiwa Black Widow Feeder hat nur 2 Spitzen dabei. Ist die eine denn fein genug das zuerkennen?



Mach dich nicht wuschig. Wenn du genau hinschaust, dann erkennst du dieses Gewusel am Feeder auch ganz und gar ohne Zitterspitzen, ganz einfach über die Schnur. Alles nur eine Sache der Übung. Leg deine Feederrute so ab, dass sie möglichst weit über die vordere Rutenablage ragt, dann erkennst du das garantiert!


----------



## da Poser (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Zunächst einmal - schöne Anleitung.
Ich war auch schon drauf und dran sowas mal zu verfassen, da ich aber nie fotografiere, wäre meine wesentlich trockener geworden. Das Fehlen von "Anschauungsmaterial" und die vielen Posts die es schon gab haben mich bisher davon abgehalten.
Für Neulinge ist diese tolle Zusamenfassung allerdings super.

Zur Ergänzung:
Ich habe mich vor Jahren schon allgemein auf einige Schnurstärken eingeschossen, bei Mono verwende ich 16er/ 22er/ 28/ 35er.
Das hat den Vorteil das man weniger Spulen befüllen muss, als wenn man auch noch die ganzen Zwischengrössen hätte und man weniger Vorfächer vorbereiten bzw. mitschleppen muss.
Daran angepasst nutze ich zum Methodfeedern nur 22/28/35er Schnur. Je kälter die Jahreszeit desto kleiner bzw dünner die Haken, Körbe und Schnüre. Im Winter und Frühjahr also kleine Körbe mit weniger Futter/ Köder kleineren Haken Grösse 14 am 16er FC oder 10er Haken an 22FC. Hauptschnur ist dann 22er Mono.
Wenn es wärmer wird wechsle ich zur 28er Hauptschnur und größeren Körben, dann entweder mit 10er H und 22er FC oder oft 6er H und 28er FC. Mit letzterer Kombi habe ich schon Karpfen mit 18kg verhaften können, also auch ausreichend für kapitale Schleien.
Speziell nur auf grosse Karpfen nutze ich dann 35er Mono mit grossen ESP Körben in 70 oder 100g und 35er FC, hier kommen dann auch grössere 20er Boilies oder Pellets mit 2/4er Haken zum Einsatz.



> Warum Fluoro? Erstens ist es für die Fische schlecht sichtbar, und  zweitens, der viel wichtigere Aspekt: Es ist sehr abriebbeständig.


Ich habe vor Jahren parallel mit dem mir bekannten 25lbs Geflechtvorfächern und mit 28er FC rumprobiert und hatte mit FC die bessere Ausbeute, ich vermute dass die Fische das steiffere FC weniger gut ausblasen können. Darum angle ich hier nur noch mit FC.
Vorfachlängen sollten zwischen 6 und 12cm liegen, ich nutze eigentlich immer 10er einfach aus logistischen Gründen, sie lassen sich besser unterbringen wenn alle gleichlang sind.



> Ich verwende am liebsten dieses Modell, da es sich in den Boilie ziehen lässt,


Die verwende ich auch schon seit über 10 Jahren, allerdings eher nicht zum Methodfeedern.
Hier nehme ich die Korum Quick Stops, weil z. B. das Beködern weicheren Ködern (z.B. Dosenmais oder weichen Pellets) schneller vonstatten geht.



> kaufst du dir das feederfutter oder mischt du dir das selbst an


Man kann normales Futter nehmen, wichtiger ist hier den richtigen Feuchtegrad zu erwischen damit das Futter etwas stärker klebt. Futter für die Flussangelei sind in der Regel auch stärker bindend. Meistens bevorzuge ich hier etwas gröbere Futtersorten.
Alternativ kann man mehr Bindung hineinbringen indem man ein rohes Ei zum Anmischen nimmt.
Wenn man nur mit Pellets angeln möchte (2mm oder 4mm Mikropellets) empfiehlt es sich etwas feines Grundfutter für die Bindung beizumengen. Ich benutze in diesem Fall auch oft Gummi arabikum, die wesentlich günstigere Lösung als Stiki Pellets Pulver. Die stärkere Bindung für Pellets braucht man ab etwa 1,50m Angeltiefe.
In kalten Jahreszeit und Frühjahr nutze ich lieber Grundfutter im Sommer und Herbst lieber Mikropellets.



> welche Gewichtsklasse von Ruten nimmst du zum Methodfeedern? ?


Ich nutze am häufigsten die 35g Drennan Körbe und habe das mit angefeuchtetem Futter gewogen, dabei kam ich auf 20g.
Rein theoretisch kommst du also mit 55g Methodfeederruten hin. Ich würde aber trotzdem zu Ruten im 70- 100g Bereich raten, falls man doch noch schwerere Körbe nutzen möchte.
Meine ESP Körbe liegen bei 70 und 100g und fassen etwa 60g Futter, daher fische ich sie nur mit Heavyfeedern.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Was ich noch vergessen habe, was aber auch hervorragend ist:
Die Kompaktheit der Ausrüstung. Alles wichtige, was ich brauche habe ich in dem kleinen "Schlampermäppchen" dabei.



@Poser: danke für die Ergänzungen!


----------



## NedRise (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Hi,

 ersteinmal super Bericht, Danke dafür.

 Eine Frage habe ich, bis zu welcher Größe nutzt Ihr Boilies bzw. Pellets 12mm oder auch größer?

 Gruß.

 Mi.


----------



## matscher83 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich fisch aktuell Ruten mit nem WG von 25-60g, ein Kollege ne 2lbs Karpfenrute.
> An letzterer siehst du auch, wenn ein Fisch hängt, aber an der Feeder ist das natürlich deutlicher zu erkennen. Wurfgewicht richtet sich einfach auch nach der Größe der zu erwartenden Fische und nach deinem Korbgewicht.
> 
> Mein Futter mische ich aus verschiedenen Fertigfuttern an. Da leg ich auch gar keinen so großen Wert auf die Qualität des Futters wie ich das beim normalen Feedern tue. Meistens wird dann ein etwas hochertigeres wie z.b. Van den Eynde mit den günstigen Sensas-Großsäcken gestreckt. Wir kaufen das Zeug immer am Anfang des Jahres auf Messen in Großmengen, mischen das fertig und verschließen das Luftdicht in großen Tonnen. Spart Geld, ist dann immer fertig vorhanden und das Zeug hält sich ja auch ewig, solange es nicht feucht wird.
> ...



Stimmt eure Mengen an Futter hat man ja mal gesehen :g ist aber auch fast gleich zusetzen mit pva Säcke zu angeln oder?zumindest vom Prinzip kommt ja och punktuell Futter rein.SOZUSAGEN :gwie gesagt habe beides noch nicht probiert....Methode u pva.


----------



## Trollwut (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*



-MW- schrieb:


> Hi, dicke Fänge mit dem Method Trollwut! Sauber...#6
> 
> Wollte mal wissen wo Du schwere Method Feeder (brauch so 60-80 g oder mehr)bekommst? Bei mir im Katalog gibt's alles nur 20-40g, und da hab ich im Main Probleme wg. Strömungsdruck...
> 
> Fischst Du das nur im Randbereich oder Strommitte oder nur Stillgewässer?




Ein Kollege kommt sehr günstig als Händler dran, dementsprechend werd ich da versorgt und knn dir leider sonst keine Quellen nennen. Die üblichen verdächtigen Shops werden die aber mit Sicherheit auch haben.


Kommt immer drauf an, auf was für Fischarten ich abziele. Bei großen Barben z.b. kommt Micropellet in der Fahrrinne sehr gut. Wir sitzen aktuell aber auf nem relativ ufernahen, krautigen Flachbereich, den wir befüttern.
Aber ich fisch Method auch im Stillwasser


----------



## Welpi (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*



-MW- schrieb:


> Wollte mal wissen wo Du schwere Method Feeder (brauch so 60-80 g oder mehr)bekommst? Bei mir im Katalog gibt's alles nur 20-40g, und da hab ich im Main Probleme wg. Strömungsdruck...



Hy,

google mal nach ESP Method Feeder....das sind die Feeder Typ Drennan, die gibts von 56g bis 100g


----------



## Andal (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

http://www.friedfischen.de/de/montagezubehoer/feeder/&page=3


----------



## -MW- (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Super, werde mir gleich mal welche bestellen #6

 ....hoffe 100 g reichen bei mir, bezweifle es eher.
  werde mal ausprobieren...auch "Gummibärchen als Hakenköder" hört sich interessant an|supergri


----------



## marcomo (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Moin,
warum braucht man im Gegensatz zum normalen Boilieangeln mit Blei hier nen kurzes Vorfach?


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Weil, wenn man es richtig macht, der Köder direkt auf dem Futter auf dem Bleischlitten liegt. Da braucht es kein langes Vorfach. Der Fisch klaubt den Köder vom Futter und hängt auch schon.

Wobei man Länge bei konventionellen Vorfächern auch sehr relativ sehen muss. 20-25 cm gilt da ja auch schon als lang.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*



marcomo schrieb:


> Moin,
> warum braucht man im Gegensatz zum normalen Boilieangeln mit Blei hier nen kurzes Vorfach?



Gegenfrage: Wieso glaubst du, zum Boilieangeln ein langes Vorfach zu brauchen? Hatte ich früher mal, bin da aber komplett weg davon. Jetzt zwischen 10-12cm. Aussteigerrate nicht über 20%.


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Auf Karpfen ja, aber wenn es auch auf andere Cypriniden gehen soll, dann dürfen sie ruhig die o.a. 20 - 25 cm haben. Besonders bei Schleien. Die spielen doch etwas mehr mit dem Köder herum, bevor sie ihn endgültig nehmen.


----------



## marcomo (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Wird halt überall so geschrieben mit den Vorfachlängen, ich bin da kein Experte^^

Noch ne Frage, kann es nicht passieren dass der Feeder / Futterkorb so fällt dass der Köder unten liegt und der Futterkorb quasi dadrauf? also falschrum.

edit: ok nach erneuter Betrachtung des Feeder wird klar dass wohl in 99% der Fälle die schwere Seite mit dem Blei zuerst unten landet.


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Nur um keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen. Mit den langen Vorfächern meine ich ausschließlich konventionelle Festbleimontagen. Beim MF immer kurz!


----------



## el.Lucio (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Hallo zusammen, hab mir jetzt den doch sehr interesanten Fred hier durchgelesen und hab da mal eine Frage.

Sind die Futterschlitten mit den Mulden untereinander kompatibel oder brauch ich korb und Mulde immer von einer Firma?

|wavey:


----------



## PAFischer (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Hallo Lucio,

die Moulds sind leider so gut wie nie untereinander kompatibel. Verschiedene Bauformen, Maße usw.
Die haben sich da schon Gedanken gemacht, wie Sie da auch was verdienen.


----------



## el.Lucio (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Ok,danke.Ich hab es mir fast gedacht, wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen. Aber man versucht ja überall den Kunden zu binden:m


----------



## PAFischer (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Ist aber kein Problem, man braucht die auch nicht zwingend. Kann das auch mit der Hand Formen, hat dann nur klebrige Hände. Aber ein Eimer Wasser löst auch das Problem |supergri


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Mit der Mould kriegst du perfekt runde Futterkugeln auf den Korb, das ist wichtig wenn du z.b. auf extremen Entfernungen fischen willst. Für alles andere brauchst du die eigentlich nicht und kannst das Futter mit der Hand auf den Korb kneten |wavey:


----------



## el.Lucio (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Ja natürlich - mit der Hand #q. Mann mann oftmals ist  man so  mit der Technik beschäftigt das man auf die einfachen Dinge nicht kommt.

|wavey:


----------



## da Poser (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Ach Gott ja, will man sich jetzt wegen 3 Euro für so eine Futtermulde ein Loch durchs Knie bohren?
Gerade dem Anfänger erleichtert solch eine Mulde das Leben- man hat die richtige und konstante Futtermenge, die wurfoptimierte aerodynamische Form und weniger schmierige Hände. Insgesamt eine Erleichterung die ich nicht missen möchte.

Meine Empfehlung für den Anfänger sind die Drennan Körbe in Groß mit 35g als erste Universalgrösse, später kann man dann noch andere Größen dazuholen. Man muss dabei unterscheiden zwischen Korbgröße und Korbgewicht. Die großen gibt es mit 25/35/45g, fassen etwa 20g Futter und können aber alle mit der gleichen Mulde befüllt werden. Daher reicht zu Beginn eine einzige Mulde.
Als Rute eine mit eher durchgehender Aktion im Bereich 70- 100g, ganz einfach weil man damit auch mit Drahtfutterkörben ganz normal feedern kann. Länge je nach Vorliebe und Hausgewässer zwischen 3 und 4m.
Dazu habe ich hier schon mal was geschrieben.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294419


----------



## Mind (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Also ich verwende für meine Feeder von Guru Mulden von Browning und Balzer, die passen auch 

Ich benutze weiche Allround-Ruten 3,6m mit 50gr Wurfgewicht. Daiwa Power Floats . Da kommen swinger dran und ggf. auf Elektrische Bissanzeiger. Bei uns geht viel in der Nacht da ist das s Praktischer als auf die Rutenspitzen Knicklichter oder Glocken zu klemmen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*



Mind schrieb:


> Also ich verwende für meine Feeder von Guru Mulden von Browning und Balzer, die passen auch
> 
> Ich benutze weiche Allround-Ruten 3,6m mit 50gr Wurfgewicht. Daiwa Power Floats . Da kommen swinger dran und ggf. auf Elektrische Bissanzeiger. Bei uns geht viel in der Nacht da ist das s Praktischer als auf die Rutenspitzen Knicklichter oder Glocken zu klemmen.



Meiner Erfahrung nach können die Moulds von Browning schon unpraktisch sein wenn man Futter etwas feuchter und klebriger verwendet weil es gerne in der Form kleben bleibt.

Elastische Formen wo ich die Flügel zur Seite drücken kann sind Eindeutig die Besseren. Ansonsten muss man dazu auch sagen, das bei MF-Fischen die Ruten bei Festblei gefischt nun wirklich Banane sind, es ist ja im Prinzip das Gleiche wie beim Karpfenfischen mit Festblei. Method Aktiv sieht man bei den Engländern gerne, aber dort sind die Gewässer nicht nur anders, sie werden auch stark Besetzt und die Fische an das Futter gewöhnt, hat was vom British Empire auf Forellenpuffebene.

Das Methodangeln ist aber ohne Frage toll, bei unseren Gewässern aber mit eigenen Futtermischungen und Wassertemperaturen auch Kniffig. Das Futter muss sich lösen und darf nicht nach 2 Stunden wieder raus kommen, soll aber auch halten, da spielen dann viele Faktoren eine Rolle.

Wenn nach dem Wurf alles abfliegt oder beim Sinken kann ich auch Futterspirale fischen, sollte das Futter aber zu fest sein, kommt kein Fisch durch den Kitt. :vik:


----------



## marcomo (3. August 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Moin,
habe letzte Woche mal mit der beschriebenen Montage gefischt. Habe allerdings bedenken dass der Futterkorb im Boden versinkt, kann ich das feststellen ob das der Fall ist?
Der Boden bei mir ist schon eher weich, schlammig oder teilweise mit Laub bedeckt.


----------



## Mind (3. August 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*



marcomo schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe letzte Woche mal mit der beschriebenen Montage gefischt. Habe allerdings bedenken dass der Futterkorb im Boden versinkt, kann ich das feststellen ob das der Fall ist?
> Der Boden bei mir ist schon eher weich, schlammig oder teilweise mit Laub bedeckt.



Ich Fische dann leichtere Körbe mit ca. 25-30gr, die sind recht breit und liegen auch da auf.


----------



## Semmelmehl (21. August 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Hi,

laut Beschreibung soll sich beim Fingertest der Haken ja immer in den Finger bohren.
Macht meiner aber nicht.
Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass ich den Haken richtig geknotet habe.

Kann das am Öhr liegen? bei meinen Haken ist Selbiges schräg nach hinten abgewinkelt.
Kann das hinderlich sein?


----------



## feederbrassen (21. August 2016)

*AW: Methodfeedern - Was ist das überhaupt?*

Binde deine Rigs einfach als Aligner Rig.
Das funktioniert auch mit kleineren Haken perfekt.

http://www.handlteich.at/die-besten-karpfen-rigs-mit-fotos-beschreibung-und-anleitungen/


----------

